# Cockatiel concerning weight problem



## Mai (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello! I got my new cockatiel, Alfie, today. I also took him to the vet for his first wellness visit today as well. His previous owner left him malnourished. I'm going to try and get him on some good pellets (Harrison's) and Volkman's no-sunflower seed. I'm also going to work on getting him used to some veggies as well. I was wondering if anyone else had some tips for fattening up a tiel? His next visit is in a month, and we're hoping he's healthy enough for his blood tests then. I have two Budgies as, so Alfie is completely quarantined from them. I also posted this on the TC website. Just figured you guys might have some advice as well. 

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations 

Apart from what you plan add Egg food, Chickpea (soaked in water for one day) and wheat (soaked in water for two days) to his diet plan and hopefully Alfie will regain his weight very soon

best of luck


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2016)

chirper said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Apart from what you plan add Egg food, Chickpea (soaked in water for one day) and wheat (soaked in water for two days) to his diet plan and hopefully Alfie will regain his weight very soon
> 
> best of luck


Wonderful, thank you!

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*The egg food that chirper mentioned is also a fantastic way to introduce new foods into Alfie's diet. By cutting bird safe veggies up very small and adding them to the mixture, he will get a taste for it and not even realize that he's eating them, 

Here's the recipe I use from cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com:

Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

I usually quarter the recipe since I don't have a huge flock, just 7 budgies. I do however use a whole egg, but quarter everything else. Some good starter veggies are broccoli, carrot, and cauliflower. I use my food processor to get them nice and small and evenly cut. I hope this helps! Good luck!*


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2016)

jean20057 said:


> *The egg food that chirper mentioned is also a fantastic way to introduce new foods into Alfie's diet. By cutting bird safe veggies up very small and adding them to the mixture, he will get a taste for it and not even realize that he's eating them,
> 
> Here's the recipe I use from cutelittlebirdiesaviary.com:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I made the full amount that the recipe called for and it made more than 2lbs of the stuff, :wow: And because it has a shelf life of only 3 days, it was a huge amount of waste. Not something I wanted to do again. But it's an incredibly versatile recipe, being able to add whatever bird safe veggies you want, to me at least, is a wonderful aspect.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Brooke-Hannah, you've been given some great advice :thumbsup: 

I hope that little Alfie is able to gain some weight soon! :fingerx: I'm so glad you were able to rescue him and give him such a loving home! :hug:


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Brooke-Hannah, you've been given some great advice
> 
> I hope that little Alfie is able to gain some weight soon! :fingerx: I'm so glad you were able to rescue him and give him such a loving home! :hug:


Thank you! He's been eating like a champ today. It's crazy how trusting he is.

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I'm so glad that he has started eating like crazy! That's wonderful news!*


----------



## Mai (Mar 30, 2016)

I just wanted to update you guys on Alfie. It's almost been a month that I've had him. He had another vet visit today. The doctor said he's looking much better and is gaining weight! 

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is excellent news! :happy4: :2thumbs:

Way to go Alfie! :urock:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's fantastic, Brooke-Hannah!  Wonderful news on your little Alfie


----------

